# Kirsten pipe lovers chime in!



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

I recently acquired a nice little Kirsten Aladdin pipe. I wasn't expecting much in the way of smoking enjoyment; just a unique addition to the collection...

What I got was the best smoker in my rack! By design it can't gurgle, and any moisture stays away from the tobacco. 

I don't detect any coloring of flavor from the aluminum shank.

Cleaning is a breeze. Using the mouthpiece as a ramrod, a bit of tissue paper gets pushed from end to end like cleaning a gun barrel and that's it!

My daughter says it looks like something from the Jetsons cartoon, "but not in a bad way..."

In short, I give the Kirsten very high marks all the way around; anyone else feel the same?


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good Afternoon Dan.

Nice post ( Especially the "Jetsons" comment.. They do look sort of Space techy. )

I am sorry I dont have a Kirsten, But I have a Quiet Comrade.

It is very similar to the Kirsten design I think.

It too is a good smoker. No tongue burn or steam because of the metal frame and path the smoke needs to travel before it hits your mouth.
Easy to clean too.

Check out my review here - Quiet Comrade

I have seen a few Kirstens on FeeBay. I might have to pick one up to do a comparison now.. LOL

Vin


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Lots of nifty stuff here...
Elie's Metal system pipes


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh hey! Are you guys talking about FK Kirsten? In Seattle? I love buying cigars there... they have some really nice stuff. 

They have some golf ball lookin' meers in their case too... they look pretty sharp. 

(you can tell I don't know anything about pipes)


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

That's be the folks! Kirsten Pipe Company

Kirsten Pipe Company - Pipedia


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I have eye-balled these things a number of times, but have heard nothing about them but (mostly negative) comments regarding the asthetics. It's nice to hear a positive review from an actual owner/operator. I like the black anodized standing model with the smooth meer bowl.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Slightly OT but not too far; I have about 15 smokes down on a Falcon I recently received in a swap and here's the deal:

1. you cannot tamp it hard enough to plug the airway - freaky
2. if you can light the tobacco then you cannot get a wet smoke - gurgle-less
3. the pipe stays lit longer than any pipe I own - hard to extinguish
4. seems to be custom made for flake tobacco - smallish group 3 approx bowls may disappoint 90-minute puffers
5. the pipe is lightweight - easy to clench

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. While I don't find a Falcon unattractive it certainly is unconventional; if you see it as a thing of beauty it'll likely be because you admire the engineering. My Falcon smokes great - much like a Kirsten, I guess - and I like it for any flake tobacco, especially leathery flakes. It's easy to clench with the conventional bit but I've heard bad reports on the grooved "dental" bits. Cleaning out the reservoir and threaded portions of the briar bowl and reservoir is kind of sucky but only takes a minute. You also have to gently ream the airhole through the base of the briar bowl (post smoke) with a rolled up napkin or a looped pipecleaner to keep it perfectly clear. The leftover clean-up paper napkin smells pretty awful and it isn't something you want to drop on your shirt - keep a ziplok bag handy is my advice. I give a Falcon two thumbs up for flake tobacco or for any novice smoker.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I just received my Kirsten Bought it as an estate pipe I think it is a modified original Aladdin which I thought had a bent mouthpiece mine is a long straight one. These seem to be a mix and match kind of pipe so it smokes great but my ramrod wont reach the last couple of inches down the body. I would call mine a semi churchwarden as it is very long I will have to post a picture when I get a chance. 

One question have you looked into getting other bowls for your pipe? I am thinking about buying a meer bowl if they have one that will fit a pipe that is older than I am.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Like a lot of smokers I have bought a lot of "gimmick" pipes over the years (and many metal pipes seem to be gimmicks), but the Kirsten is a neat pipe.

They have made some slight changes to the pipes over the years so, while it seems that bowls remain interchangeable, not all parts are.

My favorite of my Kirsten's (which is now in the hands of the US Army a gift to soldiers overseas) was a gold toned curved sitter. I kept one of the bowls because it is a MASSIVE freehand carved bowl...the only one I have ever seen like it.

I do have a silver kirsten with a meer bowl (I know, you are shocked I would have a Meer!) and is a fun pipe, easy to clean, and cool...but my problem is more how it feels in my hand than anything else. Great DRY cool smoke however.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Granger said:


> I do have a silver kirsten with a meer bowl (I know, you are shocked I would have a Meer!)


I wouldn't be shocked if I found out you had a house made of meer! :smile:


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

you can get new bowls (including N.O.S. meerschaum) right from the company itself:

F.K. Kirsten - Seattle's finest cigar and tobacco stores


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

More power to you guys, but you won't see me with one. Similarly, if someone told me ugly women were the best in bed, I'd never find out for myself -- I'm way too hung up on the aesthetics.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I wouldn't be shocked if I found out you had a house made of meer! :smile:


You want the house painted even darker? Okay, let me fill the fireplace with some Sugar Barrel and Tambo and breath for a while!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I have an e-mail into them about the new bowls. thanks for the info guys I personally like how mine feels in the hand and how it smokes. The other nice part is it dosnt fall over when I set it on the table.


----------

